# This One Still Cracks Me Up



## PuffDragon (Dec 28, 2007)

Had to share. Old but Good!!!!!!

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://youtube.com/watch?v=rp6-TaViYMg">http://youtube.com/watch?v=rp6-TaViYMg</a><!-- m -->


----------



## Swtbrat (Dec 28, 2007)

His reaction was priceless to that lizard jumping on him. :wink: 

Brat!


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 28, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mike (Dec 28, 2007)

Aw, youtube is down for me.


----------



## DZLife (Dec 28, 2007)

Poor guy..WAIT NO....POOR LIZARD!!! He fell with it...thank god he didn't kill it.


----------



## dorton (Dec 28, 2007)

You're right thats old, but still post worthy. You just made my day!


----------



## Mike (Dec 28, 2007)

Haha youtube works for me again. Very funny. Was that a crestie?


----------



## PuffDragon (Dec 28, 2007)

I was thinking a Uroplatus species??


----------



## playlboi (Dec 30, 2007)

haha, i laughed my ass off to the guys reaction. priceless!


----------



## ColdThirst (Dec 30, 2007)

The handler wasnt very gently with that snake either i didnt think , he was just throwing it around liike a piece of rope! almost folding it in half throwing it around.


----------



## nat (Dec 30, 2007)

no matter how many times I have seen that I always panic that somehow the lizard is going to get squished. Happy ending though


----------



## Dragon_girl (Jan 3, 2008)

haha thats great i thought the snake pooed on him at first


----------

